# 13 years experience in Telecom field



## Tinazack (Aug 5, 2014)

Jonathan from South Africa urgently looking for employment in Dubai or Abu Dhabi. 13 years experience as a Telecom Technician and engineer, experience in cable pulling, PABX installations, man 3000 programming, premicels and fault finding. 
Please contact Jono on /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. You cannot advertise yourself on the forum, it's against our rules. I will leave the post as I know you will not receive any offers of employment, however, you may receive some advice from some of our members. In the meantime, I suggest you read our stickies and, most particularly, our rules.


----------

